# Breeding my c-section doe?



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So I have a doe that had a c-section at the end of march. My question is do you think it is safe to breed her with in the next month for January kids. I am not sure how long I should wait. I was not sure if she could ever be bred again but the vet said yes and they normally doe fine afterwards. She had the c-section because she was too young and small when bred and ended up with a 10 pound buckling which she was unable to pass. She is a Boer doe for all of you wondering. I think her loosing that baby was the best thing for her she has grown soooo much over the last few months and I think she is big enough to be bred now that she is 17 months old. I just don't know how long I should wait after a c-section. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no help Roger, sorry, but I wanted to say I am so glad she has been doing so well! Hopefully she can be bred and have a easy time kidding.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you look at my fair pictures she is Sky the one that got second place. She is looking pretty awesome.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We had a pygmy doe with a c-section a couple years ago and our vet recommended giving her a longer break before breeding again. We waited 10 months and then bred her so she kidded 15 months after the c-section with no problems. Personally, I would give your doe more time just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would wait at least until late fall or winter to breed her. She really should get awhile off before she's bred again. 

I had a pygmy doe a long time ago have to get a c-section...we bred her the next year and she kidded on her own just fine. Good luck with your doe! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does need a good time span to heal... inside and out....I agree.... :hug:


----------

